# Product Review: Chemical Guys Mr. Pink



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Product Review: Chemical Guys Mr. Pink * 

*Introduction: *
Like many of you, I am on the never ending search for the best or perfect car wash soap. Like most I have many criteria that I am looking for. I want the soap to have great cleaning ability while also being gentle to the LSP. I want good lubricity to help minimize any marring from having too much drag while also being easy to rinse free afterwards. Let's be honest if the scent is not pleasing we won't want to use as much either. And price is always a factor when it comes to spending the cash. There are a few other minor factors that go into my thoughts and choices in choosing car wash; but these are the major ones I focus on. ​
*Product Description / Claims: *
Chemical Guys Mr. Pink shampoo is an ultra-concentrated car wash shampoo that produces mountains of thick suds to make washing your car a fun, enjoyable experience. Chemical Guys Mr. Pink shampoo utilizes premium super polymers that encapsulate dirt particles, trapping them in its thick foam so your paint remains scratch-free after every wash. Chemical Guys Mr. Pink will create a foam party when used with our Foam Cannon HP or Foamaster Foam Gun.
Chemical Guys is known for producing one of the most replete lines of car care products, but they're truly recognized in the detailing world for their vast selection of top-notch car wash shampoos and cleaners. Chemical Guys continues to set the trend that others follow with every new car wash shampoo introduced and Mr. Pink is no exception. Chemical Guys Mr. Pink Shampoo turns something that's often considered boring and makes it fun by creating a foam party!
Not all car wash shampoos are created equal! Chemical Guys Mr. Pink is hyper concentrated at 1 oz. per 5 gallons of water. With a traditional car wash you will only use 3-4 gallons of water in your wash bucket which means one 16 oz. bottle of Chemical Guys Mr. Pink shampoo is enough to wash your car over 20 times! What's more, you can wash your car in direct sunlight because Chemical Guys Mr. Pink was developed with the detailer in mind. Its pH balance formula is also wax friendly, meaning it will not affect the durability of your wax or sealant. Chemical Guys Mr. Pink will thoroughly clean every surface on your vehicle while imparting a high-gloss shine.​
*Product Details: *
Packaging: N/A (I am working from a sample)
Directions: N/A (I am working from a sample)
Color: Pink
Viscosity: Thicker Liquid (Not a gel but not watery)
Scent: Candy / Strawberry
Pricing: $8.99 @ 16oz
Price per wash: Assuming 5 gallons of wash solution
- 1oz per wash = 16 washes. $8.99 / 16 = $.562 per wash​
*Directions: *
1. Dilution is 4000:1 (What???)
2. Mix 1oz per 5 gallons of water
3. Wash vehicle	
4. Rinse thoroughly
These directions seem a little contradictory to me. A dilution of 4000:1 is 1oz per 31.25 gallons of water. So for a 5 gallon wash you would really need .16oz of soap.​
*Testing: *
I was given a nice 2oz sample of this to try. I wanted to try it in my Foam cannon as well as a 2 bucket wash. I will simply let the video do the rest of the explanation. 





*Pros: *
1. Decent Cleaning ability
2. Easily rinses off
3. Suds last the whole wash​
*Cons: *
1. Over Hyped Sales pitch.
2. No Gallons as of yet​
*Questions: *
1. Will there be a gallon size available?​
*Final Thought / Summary: *
As the new kid on the block Chemical Guys Mr. Pink has quite a few competitors to the high foaming car wash market. I have yet to find a Snow foam soap that cleans as well as a regular car wash. When compared to other dedicated Snow Foam soaps Chemical Guys Mr. Pink is very good. It comes in at a good price point and offers decent cleaning. I could see this being for someone that only wants 1 soap to use a foam gun / cannon and a 2BW, as a regular maintenance soap. Depending on whether or not they make a gallon size available & its cost, will be the deciding factor as to whether or not I purchase this.
​


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great video Troy


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Much as the write up and review is very thorough, the car in the video isnt even dirty prior to washing

Not just your fault but chemical guys tech video demonstrating mr pink is exactly the same. The customer wants to see cleaning power in dirt removed from the car not just the spraying on of the product

Only some constructive criticism

Apart from that good review


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Whenever I'm thinking of buying something new I want Troy to review it lol. Seriously really good video even if the car wasn't really dirty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Great video Troy



Thanks




Tank. said:


> Much as the write up and review is very thorough, the car in the video isnt even dirty prior to washing
> 
> Not just your fault but chemical guys tech video demonstrating mr pink is exactly the same. The customer wants to see cleaning power in dirt removed from the car not just the spraying on of the product
> 
> ...



Thank You.

I know the car didn't look all that dirty but I don't like waiting until it is covered in dirt to wash it. For me this was more of a comparison for the Foam Cannon and to see what kind of maintenance wash it would be. 




The Doctor said:


> Whenever I'm thinking of buying something new I want Troy to review it lol. Seriously really good video even if the car wasn't really dirty.



Thanks


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just ordered some of this, look forward to trying it out. 

Great video.


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Godderz23 said:


> Just ordered some of this, look forward to trying it out.
> 
> Great video.



Thank You.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice review, Have you tried Maxi suds? Im thinking this is going to be very similar to maxi suds


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice review, Have you tried Maxi suds? Im thinking this is going to be very similar to maxi suds



I have gone through a bottle of Maxi Suds. In my opinion Mr Pink is better than Maxi Suds in cleaning, slickness, foaming, scent. Basically in every way.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Handy write up thank you.


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Handy write up thank you.



Glad you like it. :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Cracking Write up, very helpful :thumb:

I've placed an order


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

moosh said:


> Cracking Write up, very helpful :thumb:
> 
> I've placed an order



Thank you.

I hope you like it.


----------

